# Application sharing on network--Word, Excel



## rupertle (Nov 23, 2007)

Is it possible to share applications such as Word, Outlook, Excel, on a home network? I have no problem with printer and file sharing.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Not really. You need it installed on each computer. You can share spreadsheets, though that sometimes results in problems also. :smile:


----------

